# Worlds fastest train...



## caravanman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,

Just found this programme on TV here in UK.. Not sure it will play overseas?

Worlds fastest train...


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Jul 18, 2012)

caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just found this programme on TV here in UK.. Not sure it will play overseas?
> 
> Worlds fastest train...


Not playing for me in the USA. I assume it (i.e. fastest train) is one of the Mag Lev's?


----------



## ChillZZ (Jul 18, 2012)

Video doesn't play here either, but i believe i did recently have seen this on either BBC, National Geographic or Discovery here in the Netherlands.

@ AutoTrDvr so far i've seen, it was only about regular rail trains, so the fastest was the


----------



## railiner (Jul 19, 2012)

While it is an outstanding achievement, I think that at 356 mph, I would feel a lot more comfortable in that camera-aircraft then on that train. I just can't bear to even imagine what would result if that train had some mishap causing it to leave the tracks at that speed....


----------



## ChillZZ (Jul 19, 2012)

railiner said:


> While it is an outstanding achievement, I think that at 356 mph, I would feel a lot more comfortable in that camera-aircraft then on that train. I just can't bear to even imagine what would result if that train had some mishap causing it to leave the tracks at that speed....


yeah i can imagine that, however most TGVs cruise up to a speed of 200mph ~ 320km/h in regular service. the most smoothest ride you can imagine, you can't believe how fast you are really going in those things, that smooth!

the LGV (_Lignes à Grande Vitesse_ aka High Speed rail lines) are quite safe with regular inspections, fenced off and way outside cities/roads so people can't come close to them to throw things on the rail. By far the safest mode of travelling in my book! the most incidents with TGV/Thalys/Eurostar/ICE that had happen, happend on low speed sections towards cities/crossing other main lines.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Jul 19, 2012)

ChillZZ said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > While it is an outstanding achievement, I think that at 356 mph, I would feel a lot more comfortable in that camera-aircraft then on that train. I just can't bear to even imagine what would result if that train had some mishap causing it to leave the tracks at that speed....
> ...


Until you pass one going in the opposite direction!


----------



## ChillZZ (Jul 19, 2012)

AutoTrDvr said:


> Until you pass one going in the opposite direction!


True! or if you focus on something, like a cow in the fields... but normally staring out the window, or just sitting and reading or talking, no way to notice its speed.


----------

